# Movies on USB or Hard Drive



## Proszell (Mar 24, 2005)

Can anybody tell me why TiVo premiers cannot play movies from a USB or hard drive "out of the box"? Why doesn't TiVo program this functionality in these new machines?

Seems silly to me.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Proszell said:


> Can anybody tell me why TiVo premiers cannot play movies from a USB or hard drive "out of the box"? Why doesn't TiVo program this functionality in these new machines?
> 
> Seems silly to me.


While I agree with you, it's very simple to transfer it from a PC. I find it easier because I don't want to have to move the external drive from the PC.


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

Maybe because it's a DVR - NOT a media player?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Seems silly to me to want to clutter up a TiVo with the necessary drivers and codecs. Plus the additional load on the CPU. Why bother to put stuff on an eternal hard drive or flash drive, then move it to the TiVo, when you can play them directly from the computer?


----------



## Proszell (Mar 24, 2005)

Thank you for your responses. I understand that most folks on this forum are pretty darned good at the software required to stream movies from a PC to their Tivos. Most typical consumers are not. 

I think it would be very easy for Tivo to add this functionality to our Tivo boxes. It would be a very valuable added feature for most Tivo users.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Thinking it is easy does not make it easy. Just saying.

Most consumers do not have their movies on their hard disks/usb drives. Those that do will look to the available tools to put them on their tivo.

Have you tried tivo desktop? It does work for most. I graduated up to pytivo, which is not as hard to install as you may think.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Thinking it is easy does not make it easy. Just saying.
> 
> Most consumers do not have their movies on their hard disks/usb drives. Those that do will look to the available tools to put them on their tivo.


Plus "Most typical consumers" don't own a TiVo and the ability to play videos from a removable drive isn't going to make them more likely to buy one.



jrtroo said:


> Have you tried tivo desktop? It does work for most. I graduated up to pytivo, which is not as hard to install as you may think.


Oh, he uses TD+ 'cause


> pyTivo seemed really hard to install and use.


I'm starting to think that this guy is just a provocateur.


----------

